# Job search



## kesausin (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello There,

I have 12 years of experience in construction industry( refinery, petrochemical, power plant). I have Australian PR(under skilled independent 175)
Can somebody please help me with job sites related to construction industry. I am presently working outside Australia. Please suggest which part of Australia has more jobs related to construction industry.

Thanks in advance

K7


----------



## cloud1 (Aug 13, 2012)

There are plenty of job boards that you can search the internet. They have jobs under the construction industry. Just have the patience to look onto them. One example would be the LSA Job boards or seek.


----------

